

Ask HN: How do you become a multibillionaire without being a jerk? - fuidir

I want to earn a few billion dollars in technology.  I don&#x27;t want to be a jerk.  I&#x27;m having problems finding good role models.
======
27182818284
I have to say, this thought has come across my mind in jest as well. It _does_
seem like a lot of billionaires are jokes.

However, what about $100 millionaires? If so Steve Woz would be my suggestion.
I can't think of when he ever really was a jerk. Maybe when he would block the
signal of TVs in the college lounge, but that was more of a harmless prank.
Even when folks copied the Apple II down to the board layout, he was fairly
nice about it.

------
webappsecperson
I think they're one and the same. Something about the will to power that
drives people to amass that much wealth also means they don't respect or
really care for social niceties.

And there's no reason for them to be nice to be effective - or even liked. Try
talking about Jobs being less than a saint on HN and you'll get a lot of
"But... iPhone!" as if creating fantastic products excuses moral failings.

------
svisser
Don't look at individuals, looking at founding teams. You don't need to be the
jerk to succeed.

